# Spider pics



## Lars K (Aug 22, 2007)

I took some shots of these spiders in my parents garden.
I have never seen these two species before!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice orbs


----------



## hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

2nd looks like an Argiope to me. 1st is from the family Thomisidae


----------



## hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

neither are orbs auzlizardking


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 22, 2007)

hornet said:


> neither are orbs auzlizardking


Really :cry: they look like orbs


----------



## hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

well some Argiope can be called orbs but they are very similar to our st Andrews cross spiders. The 1st 2 pics are of a species in the same family as our flower and crab spiders so quite different to orbs.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying the genus!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sure st Andrews cross spiders and Orbs are not harmful to us.
Am I right hornet?


----------



## scorps (Aug 22, 2007)

lol hornet the bug nerd  im like yeah spider he busts out with all the info thanks hronet


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

love the friendly banter you guyskeep it coming..lol


----------



## hornet (Aug 23, 2007)

auzlizardking is correct, neither are dangerous, will hurt and some people may have more of a reaction but nothing to worry about.


----------

